# Here we go, Matrix: Rev



## OULobo (Nov 6, 2003)

I saw it last night. Anyone else see it? Opinions? 

*alert*spoilers*possible*


----------



## gman (Nov 6, 2003)

Before I say this I must preface it by saying I loved the other Matrix movies and I like sci-fi stuff. I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 7, 2003)

I've noticed a ton of bashing online and in the papers by the critics. While I could give a poke in the butt with a sharp stick for what the critics say (they never seem to get it right), I was suprised to see so many people bash it in public forums. I personally got what I expected out of it; a tidy ending, a lot of fights, some cool looking mechs, a little suspense; a cool chase scene. Overall I liked it for what it was supposed to be, a sci-fi action flick.


----------



## khadaji (Nov 7, 2003)

I just say it last night, and it was very good.   They did everything very well.    With all the movies we have a complete story.   It had the perfect end.   However it was full of may aspects, that people seem to hate.  Those are the things i like most.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 7, 2003)

A lot of people claim that they left a bunch of sub plots unfinished, but I think they (Wachowskis) are just looking to the future. Those sub plots are all possible spinoffs.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 7, 2003)

I think all the bashing comes because people expect a certian thing, or expect all the movies to be the same and that is just not the case. I thought this movie wrapped things up nice. It was a good movie. Not as exciting as 2 and not as awesome as the first one. But it was a good ending. remember that even when writing a story, you must have an into, body, and an end. Look at the trillogy as one long story.  The body of the story is always the most exciting. The comments I heard on why some people didn't like it was because  there was not enough fighting. I don't know what movie they saw, but the one I saw had enough action. Another thing is the special effects. I say, hey if you don't like them then don't go to a Sci-Fi movie. Once agian the flying thing comes up and once again if you don't like it don't go to a fictional movie Sci-Fi movie. Well gotta get back to work. In short I liked it and will go again.


----------



## Andi (Nov 12, 2003)

My thoughts, as useless as they are. Saw it last night. It was....ok. Better than the second, not as good as the first. I'm glad they've moved on from the Bullet Time thing. Bullet time was brilliant in the first one (cos it was brand spanking new) but after doing it in the second, they needed a slight change of pace so the big ol battle was ace! The obligatory Smith fight was just more of the same really. I was disappointed we didnt see more of Smith in the slow plot bits, but I can see why.

As for people saying there wasn't enough action- I understand what they mean-  I found the 'story' bit for the first 45 minutes or so quite boring (same as the second). After all, the funky action scenes are all these sequels are about. The plots aren't terrible, but they're not as clever as they seem to think they are.

I have to say I did find myself giggling at the start when Neo is talking to that little girl and neither of them can act to save their lives...that's the way, start as you mean to go on...


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 12, 2003)

I saw it yesterday. I like it more then the second but it's not as good at the first in my opinion. 

Without giving specifics, it didn't end quite as I had hoped it too but most things were tied up fairly nicely. I haven't seen Animatrix but in the special featrues thing on the Reloaded DVD it calls it's Matrix 1.5 so I'll have to rent that and see if it fills in any other parts of the story.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *I saw it yesterday. I like it more then the second but it's not as good at the first in my opinion.
> 
> Without giving specifics, it didn't end quite as I had hoped it too but most things were tied up fairly nicely. I haven't seen Animatrix but in the special featrues thing on the Reloaded DVD it calls it's Matrix 1.5 so I'll have to rent that and see if it fills in any other parts of the story. *



The Animatrix does fill in quite a bit of the sub-plots and puts the setting and history of the future world in context (and it does it with a ton of style). One thing I will say is that the Animatrix was one of the most depressing things I have seen in a while. At least the movies give you hope, the toons just offer despair.


----------



## Kroy (Nov 12, 2003)

I enjoyed it right til the end (that sucked)


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

I thought it was good.  I agree the ending could have been better.


----------



## tarabos (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *One thing I will say is that the Animatrix was one of the most depressing things I have seen in a while. At least the movies give you hope, the toons just offer despair. *



i agree. the feeling i had after watching the two-part feature (forget the title of it), was just pure sadness, depression and horror, all wrapped in one. so much so that i am reluctant to watch it again, because it really just brought me down. after viewing it my friend and i just kind of sat around feelilng meloncolie, with little to say to each other. it was a powerful mini-feature i thought, and much better than the overhyped flight of the osiris.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i agree. the feeling i had after watching the two-part feature (forget the title of it), was just pure sadness, depression and horror, all wrapped in one. so much so that i am reluctant to watch it again, because it really just brought me down. after viewing it my friend and i just kind of sat around feelilng meloncolie, with little to say to each other. it was a powerful mini-feature i thought, and much better than the overhyped flight of the osiris. *



Yeah, I had the same reaction, blank stares and depression. I think the stories were very powerful and well thought out, just really depressing, even in style and tone. I think the "Osirus" one was hyped because the animation was so realistic, instead of anime stylistic. 

Most of the episodes were filler for the movies; the story of the matrix creations and machine wars, the story of "the kid" from the movies, the story of getting the Orocal data to Neo. Some were just interesting and visually exciting; the runner's story, the Samurai story and the detective story. The machine conversion story was ultra depressing and the anomoly story was the only bright spot, eventhough even it had a fairly depressing ending.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2003)

I finally saw it on Saturday and I was disappointed. The battle scenes in Zion were amazing but apart from that it didn't do much for me.

The big Neo-Smith battle reminded me of the street battle in "Superman II" and I found it comic and unconvincing. The face of the machine was like God from Star Trek V. The battle for Zion was like the destruction of the Death Star in Star Wars to me. It all seemed very derivative in its imagery.


----------



## bob919 (Jan 10, 2004)

matrix revolutions was so disappointing for me. one of the biggest reasons i liked the first one was the fight choreography; particulary between sith and neo. the second one had its moments a great chase and was basically an adrenaline rush. the last one  there was almost no MA, the storyline just did't work. for example trinity dided which you think would shock someone like me(i've watched reloaded like 10 times) but no it was done in such a way that  barely noticed.  the end fight was pure effects i was hoping for a great hand-to hand combat scene.

i believe they should have combined the films and shortened them.




oh btw has anyone got enter the matrix cause the fmv of seraph was incredible that boy is quick!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 10, 2004)

Two words: The tunnel

:rofl: Someone's seen their Looney Tunes!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 11, 2004)

...I called the tunnel scene...hehe...when Neo ran back through on the opposite side I looked at him and said "Whoa..."  the people in front of us were getting slightly annoyed...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah, shoulda given credit where credit is due...sorry...


----------

